# linksys WMP600N wi-fi



## gnoma (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry I am new in unix... If somebody knows where to find and how to install linksys WMP600N wi-fi card drivers? There's no support in BSD 7.2 and no drivers for unix in the linksys web site.


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 14, 2009)

If I'm not totally wrong, your card should be supported by http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562


----------



## gnoma (Nov 15, 2009)

You are not totaly wrong... just a little 
I've already check this topic.
Linksys WUSB600N is supporter (the usb model).
but Linksys WMP600N is not in the list.
I was wrong like you and ivent install the driver but noting happened.


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you post pciconf -lv output?


----------



## gnoma (Nov 15, 2009)

> Can you post pciconf -lv output?


I can't copy it becos it is on a diferend machine but... about this device it says sonething like... (don't ivent know still how do the peaple copy and post the consol lines in the forums )


```
none2@pci0:0:15:0: class=0x028000 card=0x00671797 chip=0x59611002 rev=0x01
hdr=0x00
vendor = 'ralink technologi corp'
class = 'network'
```

Donno what that suppose to meen... is it recognised??? Or I still have to install drivers, but when I type ifconfig I don't see this card in the list.


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 16, 2009)

Really looks like you're out of luck with that card, at least I'm not aware of any driver.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 16, 2009)

Well  sorry to hear that.. It is one of the best linksys cards.
May be the next versions of BSD will support it 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## egorenar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, i have finally implemented frame transmission for rt2860 chip.
Please test it and provide feedback. Thanks.

Download link: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562&page=3


----------



## petrovyoung (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was searching for a pci wifi card that works on the 5ghz band and works on OSX of course. So I found the Linksys WMP600N dualband pci wifi card with a RALINK2860 chipset that's supposed to work on osx. (with these drivers Drivers RALINK2860 ).

The installation is quite straightforward:

1) Install the drivers.
2) Reboot.
3) I checked if the RT2860WirelessDriver.kext was in my extensions folder.
4) Shut down again.
5) Connected the wifi card and booted up.

When I booted into osx, the Ralink wireless utility already started up and found my router right away.

I wanted to use the 5ghz band because the 2.4 band in my neighbourhood is quite saturated (25+ routers) and I couldn't use my o so sweet 60mbit internet connection to the fullest. So I switched to 5ghz on my linksys 610n router, and had no problems getting 60mbit out of the connection.

I'm a happy man, that just wanted to let you guys know that the linksys wmp600n works quite well under osx 10.5.6


Cheers,
Petrov Young


----------



## richardpl (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this forum for OS X?
When we switched?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2010)

Heh, I hadn't even noticed 

Uhm, yeah, Petrov, this is a FreeBSD forum, and even though FreeBSD has invaded userland parts of OSX, it certainly isn't interchangeable at the driver level. You would probably fare better at an OSX forum.


----------

